# AquaBid Down Again?



## travis (Oct 5, 2004)

I've noticed that AquaBid has been down for a while tonight but was wondering if it's just me. If anyone else has noticed this do you know how long it has been down or if this is a scheduled outage that I just wasn't aware of? I would hate to see a repeat of the last serious outage they had


----------



## travis (Oct 5, 2004)

Whew! False alarm :razz: Everthing is up and running now. I just get nervous every time it goes down because I've got a good auction going and was afraid I would lose it like I did the last time it went down. I feel much better now


----------

